# final picks...



## shuggy4105 (Jan 4, 2008)

here`s a few pics of my last NL gal before i give her the chop.
i`ve allready had a sneaky sample and i`m very impressed man:hubba: 
i think i`ll get maybe an ounce and a half at most, but it`s been worth it.
next grow will begin shortly, i`ll start a new journal for them. 
it`s a suprise grow, i got the seed from from a great place dudes,we`ll see how they turn out 
enjoy-i will...
sorry about the pic size man, still can`t seem to get that going.:lama:
BTW, is there any benefit in having an extended dark period of say 48hrs before the chop?
2gallon square pot btw.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 4, 2008)

* Damn Shuggy she looks great. :aok: *


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 4, 2008)

Can you say SWEEEEEEEEETTTTT, looking good.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2008)

Yay Shuggy!  I am glad to hear you're wrapping up a grow.  I hope she smokes better then your last stuff.  Can't wait for the smoke report.


----------



## medicore (Jan 4, 2008)

that is nice


----------



## JeSus (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 5, 2008)

i have to admit-she is nice... giving her the chop now.


----------



## BenDover (Jan 5, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> i have to admit-she is nice... giving her the chop now.




Looks great! How are you gonna cure her?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 5, 2008)

i`m gonna dry upside down as usual, then put them in air-tight jars for a few weeks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice job...yes please let us know how she smokes...


----------



## Uk1 (Jan 5, 2008)

sweet m8 , looks great & what a nice time for a smoke lolz


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 5, 2008)

thanx for the kind comments dudes and dudettes, and a smoke report shall follow directly.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jan 5, 2008)

nice job there mate


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jan 5, 2008)

:holysheep:very nice:hubba: if you need help smoking her let me know great job bro


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 21, 2008)

hi flks, i know i`ve not posted here for a while but that NL was so great that i couldn`t make it over to the computer!lol
i gave her a 12 day cure-she smoked smooth with a nice, more couch-lock effect, which supprised me as i gave her the chop when only a few amber trich`s could be seen-like 25% .
as i smoked her i kept the bud in sealed baggies, and as each day passed the aroma and taste improved-all in all a very pleasing experience, knowing i was smoking good bud grown by me-it took 1 year, and 3 failed crops:shocked:  for me to produce great bud for the rest of my life:hubba: .
i`m soooo  glad i stuck it out man, there was afew points where i thought i just couldn`t get it going-veg would go great but when it came to flower WK 2-3 i`d have problems, i was not being disciplined enough with my feeding schedule-that was it. i`ll say it again in case anyone missed it before "patience is a virtue we All MUST posess"
last of all i want to thank all of you who helped me get to this great position:holysheep: Hick, TBG, SB, Mutt,Smom just to name a few .:lama: :lama: :stuff-1125699181_i_
swing by my new journal ppl, your all welcome-the now world famous "stoney Bud" WW x NB.trichome explosion coming up!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 21, 2008)

*Hey shuggy whats up mang. :ciao: Sounds like you been having some serious fun smoking your first grown batch of STICKY ICKY and ya should be.    You did a great job and i'm sure your only get better as your grows progress. :aok:  Now pass that damn bong over here and quit bogarting. :bongin: :rofl: *


----------



## Blunted (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn thats a stout plant! Look nice shuggy make me wanna grow single cola shorties. Smoke well!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 23, 2008)

shes look really nice


----------



## Blunted (Jan 24, 2008)

Shuggy im quite curious about you weight from that grow, let me know plz


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah dude, no probs man. from the pics of the gal above, i took in total around 2 1/2 ounce dry.(smoked like 1/2 ounce waiting on the cure )
i`ve waited too long to begin another grow and i`m gonna run out:holysheep: 
role on the next harvest...:woohoo:


----------



## Uk1 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol shugga the dope lugga puff puff pass, yea right, he smokin to himself allllllll damn night lolzzzz


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 1, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> yeah dude, no probs man. from the pics of the gal above, i took in total around 2 1/2 ounce dry.(smoked like 1/2 ounce waiting on the cure )
> i`ve waited too long to begin another grow and i`m gonna run out:holysheep:
> role on the next harvest...:woohoo:


 
  Great job Shuggy,
      ... that's a nice yield off that plant, *Enjoy her...*  I love NL


----------



## Melissa (Feb 3, 2008)

hey u got great bud in the end ! hope mine works out the same way :tokie:


----------

